# Battletech in Orlando, FL



## Cougar (Aug 12, 2002)

Mature gamer looking for Battletech game in Central Florida. I have run Battletech as an ongoing campaign and have also run one night skirmishes/duels. If anyone has room in a group that currently is playing Classic Battletech please email me or if you like Battletech and don't have a group, maybe we can either start one or get together for duels. I have some friends who MAY play if others are playing. I am not interested in running Mechwarrior, but will play if there are frequent Battletech games.


mtnlion25@hotmail.com


----------

